# Frieda



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

We have made the very hard decision to have our Frieda put to sleep this week. We actually had an appt. Saturday afternoon and cancelled it as she decided to eat. But she is eating very little, and this morning didn't want her treat. I'm going to have her put to sleep here at home as long as the vet can come by tomorrow - I just couldn't bring myself to drive to the vet's office and come home without her. 
We gave her a great weekend - lots of car rides, walks, playtime, and special food. Right now she is sleeping in the sun on the deck. 
It's so hard, but the right thing for her. 
I'm debating on burying her here at home, or having her cremated. The local spca will do that and give back the ashes if we want to do that instead of burial. 
I'm supposed to go to work today, but I just can't.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry, it is always the hardest decision to have to make, but the most unselfish one. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

It's such a difficult thing to do, we also had the vet come to our house...it seemed the right thing for us to do..So sorry this time has come..


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. I truly think having the vet come to the house is the easiest and best. Please take care of yourself and know that you are putting her needs first. This is truly the hardest part of having these beautiful animals.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

bless your heart frieda, and you too 'barnyard', lots of us here have been and will be again where you are...it is indeed the most difficult part of loving these incredible creatures. at home is totally the best i think, and so much easier on the dog. take care, wishing you peace of mind.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm sorry you are having to go through this. This is the hardest part about having them in our lives, they just don't get to stay with us long enough.


----------



## Gloria1273 (May 11, 2010)

I'm sorry. (((hugs)))


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

this is so hard, i had to let my cody go in early sept. we had him cremated and brought the ashes home i know that if i ever moved he'd be with me that way. we made the decision on the last visit to the vets office. i kept his leash, set cover in the car till i brought him home. i feel for you, i still just go over and over all the time of his being ill and letting him go. like said above, putting her needs first, cause we'd never want to let them go.


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you all. We ended up not putting her to sleep. When the vet came out last night (not her usual vet, though she has been to this one for holistic care before), she examined Frieda first - who was running all over the house having a great time. She felt very strongly that Frieda was not in pain and that the other medicine she was on was probably making her lose her appetite. She thought it was likely it was cancer given her age, but there was still the possibility that it could be something she ingested. It didn't show up on x-rays though. 
Anyway, she suggested we wait and gave Frieda a prescription for an appetite stimulant and anti nausea drug and took her off the other medicine. She said it was up to us whether to do an ultrasound and so we'll make that decision today. I'm a little reluctant since we have had 2 shepherds get ultrasounds and the results came back inconclusive even though they both had cancer. But it may give us peace of mind either way.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

are you sure it's time???



barnyard said:


> We have made the very hard decision to have our Frieda put to sleep this week. We actually had an appt.
> 
> >>>> Saturday afternoon and cancelled it as she decided to eat. But she is eating very little, <<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> are you sure it's time???


Good question. For a bit, I thought it was. Monday night and Tuesday I began to have doubts about putting her to sleep. She has a light in her eye, and still is enjoying walks, running up and down the stairs, chasing squirrels, and playing (and riding in the truck with daddy). She did eat yesterday (not quite as much as I wanted but still ate decently) and then ate the cat's food, too. We're going to keep accessing and see how it goes. Now that she is off the one med (Reglan) that can supress the appetite and seemed to make her chew funny, she seems more interested in food. 
We've had to put a few pups to sleep in the past, and though it is very hard, I knew each time we were making the right decision. In this case, I think as long as she can enjoy life, and eat more it will be ok for now. If not of course, the vet said she can come by anytime we need her to.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Frieda came that close to being pts??? What a relief shes ok, but if I were you, I'd get a new vet.


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

Nigel said:


> Frieda came that close to being pts??? What a relief shes ok, but if I were you, I'd get a new vet.


Actually I think both vets are good. The holistic vet comes to my house, and is also a friend, so she can get a better sense of how Frieda is doing. 
I don't know if Frieda will be ok long term. It depends on what is going on with her. But she is chewing normally again after being off the other medicine, and her appetite is beginning to pick up (though it still needs to be better). The vet said give her nutrical or a touch of maple syrup to get the appetite going and it helped. We'll just see how it goes.
Paws and fingers crossed.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

every day is a new day and a gift. i'm so glad you've got a few more with your girl.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Its good to hear Frieda and you have more precious time. Take care. 

Maggi


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Im so glad to read that! I hope the best!


----------

